# PRIDE Fighters & Their Intro Music ?!!?



## mullethaiku (Jul 17, 2006)

The OWGP was amazing, and I love Pride and UFC equally. But what is up with the pride guys and their music coming to the ring???? The baddest men on the planet should not enter the ring to sissy techno/house/rave music!!!! Just once I want to see them come out to some death metal or something a little "meaner" or even the Rocky theme!!!! Or at least something "non-rave" and Josh Barnett came out to some girly Asian pop metal!?!?!?! and was singing the words as he came to the ring to face Nog...tooooooo funny!!!! Somebody give these guys a Pantera album!!!


----------



## Lars (Jul 13, 2006)

The majority of MMA fighters don't listen to death metal. Sorry to ruin it for ya.


----------



## mullethaiku (Jul 17, 2006)

I was being a bit sarcastic with the death metal comment, but at least something that doesn't sound like a bad rave club, or 12 year old girl dance music. Especially since they are about to enter in to hand to hand combat warfare, and they are the most dangerous men on earth. Just struck me as funny. Some of the music choices are hilarious! Maybe I had to mention it, because I love MMA, but I hate electronica/house/rave/trip hop/jungle music. Just a weird combo for me. Does that music pump anyone up? Maybe it's just me.....


----------



## Fighter (Aug 26, 2006)

i enjoy That Kind Of Music During The Fighters Entrance.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Yea alot of pride fighters come in with wierd shit... its all the foreign music from different country's.... i dunno... some of it is mad fruity... but then again... its whatever gets them in the mood to shatter some skulls


----------



## GSPFAN (Jul 30, 2006)

Lars said:


> The majority of MMA fighters don't listen to death metal. Sorry to ruin it for ya.



Glad to hear someone on here keeps track of everyones taste in music. :laugh:


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

haha, i was wondering the same thing why are they comin in to tehno beats..i thought it was pretty funny..i dont think they all do..i kno aleks and baroni dont..i was suprised that wand did too


----------



## Haplo 913 (Aug 28, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> haha, i was wondering the same thing why are they comin in to tehno beats..i thought it was pretty funny..i dont think they all do..i kno aleks and baroni dont..i was suprised that wand did too


I would definately come out with some Tool. Don't know about anyone else but they get me into such a great fighting vibe. It doesn't make you want to thrash around like an idiot but it's get's you concentraded. Don't know about anyone else. 
I could come out with some Death metal but there's a diffirence between getting pumped and loosing controll in my opinion. That's why I think they come out with techno music. It's got a concentraded vibe rather then an angry one. That's just my 2 cents.


----------



## choper_bm (Jul 15, 2006)

i realy don't know why are you discussing about other peoples taste...don't get me wrong, but it's ridiculous....what is death metal for some of you, the same is techno or some other music for some other guys...everyone has different way of pumping theirselves before the match...


----------



## Frankie Fights (Jul 13, 2006)

*Baroni*



jdun11 said:


> haha, i was wondering the same thing why are they comin in to tehno beats..i thought it was pretty funny..i dont think they all do..i kno aleks and baroni dont..i was suprised that wand did too


Baroni has the best entrance i also was suprised that wandy came out to that nonsense they need a harder edge to their music for sure at least not laughable:cheeky4:


----------



## tonyatt (Jul 20, 2006)

*aleksander emelianenko entrance songs*

does anyone know what aleksander emelianenkos entrance song was when he fought james "collosus" thompson in pride??? baddest track ever.. his last when he fought sergei was enigma... anyone???? i think only you die hard pride fans will remember that fight... help...


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

i dont have a problem with that type fo music but i did think the same thing, LOL i was like where the FOOK is this music omcing from, do they pick it? does pride? lol who knows but its funny, doesnt ruin it for me, some of it is ok.


----------



## megamania (Aug 25, 2006)

anyone have jens pulver entrance song?


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*In the OWGP, I know Silva came out to the song Sandstorm and CroCop came out to Wild Boys by Duran Duran.*


----------



## mullethaiku (Jul 17, 2006)

See that is funny stuff right there, Crocop is one of the baddest men walking the planet earth, and seconds before he enters the ring for hand to hand warfare, he is blasting.......... Duran Duran!!?!?!?!?!?. LOL!!!! That would be like Mike Tyson entering the ring to a rockin Boy George track.....


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I don't think the songs are suppose to pump them up. I think they pick somes that they are comfortable with.*


----------



## low8th (Jan 17, 2007)

I saw this collection of pride video clips on youtube and It had that song, and somedude said it was from a group called Era. I also just bought High Octane that has that Emelianenko Thompson fight. I'll keep on trying to find it and keep you posted.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Filho comes out to the song from Conan the Barbarian. You cant get anymore badass then that.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

low8th said:


> I saw this collection of pride video clips on youtube and It had that song, and somedude said it was from a group called Era. I also just bought High Octane that has that Emelianenko Thompson fight. I'll keep on trying to find it and keep you posted.


Its Ameno...by Era or a remix by DJ Quiksilver. Thats sometime Aleks' entrance music.


----------



## low8th (Jan 17, 2007)

Yeeeeeaaaaaaahhhhhhh!

www.myspace.com/mcwalls


----------



## low8th (Jan 17, 2007)

No,Its not ameno, its Enae Volare. If anyone wants it sent to their phone as a ringtone I just made one.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

low8th said:


> No,Its not ameno, its Enae Volare. If anyone wants it sent to their phone as a ringtone I just made one.


Ohhh...yeah. He has used Ameno before though. I just for some reason assumed it was it.
Edit: Ameno has been my ringtone for a very, very long time so I dont think i m changing it, but thanks buddy.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

mullethaiku said:


> See that is funny stuff right there, Crocop is one of the baddest men walking the planet earth, and seconds before he enters the ring for hand to hand warfare, he is blasting.......... Duran Duran!!?!?!?!?!?. LOL!!!! That would be like Mike Tyson entering the ring to a rockin Boy George track.....


What's wrong with Duran Duran? _Girls on Film_ is one of my favorite tunes, and this comes forom a bona-fide metal head (I listen to a lot of other stuff too) with Oderus from GWAR for his avater :laugh: 

I love how Josh Barnett comes out to the theme song from "Fist of the Northstar" (he still does that doesn't he?). He even sings along! Josh is awesome  

Frankly I get tired of the same old metal or gangsta rap theme you hear every fighter come out to in the UFC. That's why I give Matt Hughes props even though I hate country music and I don't like Matt, I like that he comes out to something different. The techno gets boring when everybody uses it, but it's fine in my opinion if it's once in a while.

I would probably come out to some DnB. That stuff is high energy and it gets me pumped!


----------



## UltFightFanChmp (Dec 20, 2006)

Dana White actually picks all of the music for
every fighters' entrances.

I wonder if Pride fighters pick their own music.
Maybe LARS knows..._"sorry to ruin it for ya, but 
most pride fighters don't listen to death metal."_

You know that for sure?


----------



## loller90278 (Nov 11, 2006)

they're in japan.
want to impress japenese fans and have a larger fan base.
japanese like techno.

2+2=4
LATE.


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

All I know is that the Pride entrances are much more entertaining to watch than the UFC entrances. It gets everybody into watching the fights much more and pumps up the audience. I would have to say that Fedor's entrance is the baddest. Not the Real Deal entrance that he had, but the other one. Did anyone see his entrance at Shockwave in December?


----------



## BIGBTnum23 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Charles "crazy horse" Bennett's intro song*

All i need is who and what the name of charles crazy horse bennet's intro song is


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Dana doesn't pick anybody's music he just gives it the "ok" all the fighters in the ufc now chose their music. You can obviously tell as Matt Hughes went from American Badass by Kid Rock to Hank Williams Jr. I think it's just where it is a different culture in Japan and they have different feelings on entrances. Yoshida's theme against Cro Cop was the worst of the bunch though even Mirko was looking at him like "wtf". As for Wanderlei, he started coming out to Slaughterama by GWAR~! and for some reason switched to Sandstorm. But I guess your music doesn't have to be bad ass just appropriate, I mean Fedor has the best walking music in all MMA as far as I and Bas Rutten are concerned.


----------



## Ares (Nov 27, 2006)

UltFightFanChmp said:


> Dana White actually picks all of the music for every fighters' entrances.


CroCop said after his UFC debut that he could pick his own music and that's why he came out to the PRIDE theme song. But now the Fertitta's have bought PRIDE I'm not so sure anymore.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Anyone know what Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira's intro music was in Pride? 

Aha this is where all the Pride threads went. ^_^

Found it ---> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Fee2r330f5k Still don't know what it's called though. Any ideas anyone? 

[Double Edit] - _No Way Out_ by _ZZ_


----------

